# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  سوال در باره تفاوت بین wcf , web services

## maisambidy

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
سوال اول : آیا بین wcf , web services تفاوتی وجود داره (توضیح بدین)؟
درخواست : یک کتاب برای شروع از حرفه ای تا پیشرفته این موارد معرفی کنید
 از همه دوستان ممنون که این تاپیک رو دیدند

----------


## eshpilen

تاجاییکه میدونم...
وب سرویس یه پروتکل هست بیشتر بر اساس XML. چون فکر میکنم چند استاندارد و قدیم و جدید داره. جدیداش بر اساس XML هستن.
WCF کتابخانه و فریمورکی برای ایجاد وب سرویس و برقراری ارتباط با وب سرویس ها است.
WCF بعلاوه شامل ویژگیهای دیگری هم میشه که اختصاصی خودشه. مثلا موقعی که دو طرف ارتباط هردو از نوع WCF باشن، بجای XML برای انتقال اطلاعات از یک فرمت باینری استفاده میکنه که در نتیجه حجم کمتر و سرعت بیشتری داره.

البته این سوال پیش میاد که در این حالت باینری مخصوص WCF، آیا بازم میشه بهش وب سرویس گفت یا نه.
بنظر بنده میشه گفت، چون وب سرویس یه تعریف کلی تر اولیه داره که مستقل از پروتکل استفاده شده هست. در این معنا وب سرویس فقط یک سرویس تحت وب هست که برنامه های دیگر تحت وب ازش استفاده میکنن. اما خیلی وقتا وقتی میگیم وب سرویس، منظور پروتکل های استاندارد اون (هم) هست.
وب سرویس ها قبل از اینکه استانداردهای رسمی جهانی براش ایجاد بشن وجود داشتن. بعد دیدن باید استانداردی برای تبادل دیتا و فرمانهای وب سرویس ایجاد کنن تا وب سرویسهای مختلف با هم سازگار باشن و زبان همدیگر رو بفهمن و به این شکل کار برنامه نویسی برای وب سرویسهای مختلف هم در مجموع راحتتر و کمتر بشه.

----------


## dbdbdb

تا جاییکه من خبر دارم وب سرویس پروتکل نیست بلکه:

SOAP پروتکلی است که برای انتقال داده بر روی اینترنت مورد استفاده قرار می‌گیرد. یک وب‌سرویس از SOAP استفاده می‌کند .

----------


## afshin61

http://www.dotnettips.info/2010/06/wcf-asmx.html

----------


## En_MK

http://adminmemorize.parsiblog.com/P...VS-Webservice/

----------

